# bye from Italy



## Flip68 (Mar 21, 2011)

Here are some websites may help you www.jobbank.gc.ca www.workopolis.com and www.monster.ca


----------



## martille (Sep 4, 2013)

Thank you very much


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hope you are successful in your quest to make it to Canada. We need more archers. I am biased but I think Canada is the best Country in the world and I feel blessed to have been born here.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

peregrine82 said:


> I am biased but I think Canada is the best Country in the world and I feel blessed to have been born here.


Completely agree with this! Some people need to travel outside Canada and the U.S. to see how much better they have it here!


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

We are the Greatest country in the world to live in..no other country compares to what we have...Grizz


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I wish you luck. I moved here 5 years ago and never looked back. The competitive archery scene is a bit lame compared to Britain and Europe but its ok.


----------



## martille (Sep 4, 2013)

Sincerly i'm a bit discouraged, because i must to find a job before. I've family and i must to provide at their necessity.
Is the first time for me that i'll try to leave Italy ... and i've a lot of difficult to understand all the step necessary.
I'm also afraid from the VISA requirements ... i don't know if i'll able to receive them.
But i continue to try ... to realize my dream (Today i'll send my resume at links indicated previously)

Please ... if someone have suggestions for me ... i'll be very grateful to him


----------



## Tiroarco (Nov 6, 2012)

Ciao Maurizio,
Mi Chiamo Marco, anch'io son venute dall'Italia me 1986 (Sassuolo, Modena). Adesso vivo in Calgary, Alberta. Il moi consiglio sarebbe di cercare nel settore del petrolio e gas. Alberta (specialmente Calgary) e considerato la terra dell'opportunita. Cercano sempre buona gente e pagano Caro!
Cerca (google) calgary "oilfield jobs recruiters"

Scusa......mi son dimenticato un tot d'italiano. E' un bel po di anni Che parlo o scrivo


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

You also need to be aware that you will be required to pass an English language test proving you can read write and speak English to a good enough standard to become part of the work force. You have to pay for it yourself, it lasts about 4 hours and is quite tricky if English is not your first language.


----------



## UKNick (Apr 20, 2012)

I'd like to move to Canada too. I looked here


----------



## marcelxl (Dec 5, 2010)

I moved from the UK a year ago, best thing I ever did......... apart from the beer prices & country music I can have no complaints!

I live the way always wanted to and can actually hunt with my bow now for the first time in my life as well as fish, camp, you name it........ I can even find silence!

Be warned, do not take the emigration process lightly, its a long & sometimes soul destroying journey which certainly tests your determination, it costs a bit and there are no guarantees..... I am skilled, my job was on the list, my wife a copper, I had arranged employment but it was never certain until we got it.

Good luck and I would recommend the life.


----------

